# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  Διάσπαση προσοχής

## Rain

Ο γιος μου, ετών 16 σήμερα, μου είπαν μετά από ενδελεχής έρευνες ό,τι παρουσιάζει διάσπαση προσοχής.

Ολο αυτό το πακέτο, σήμερα πια, στην εφηβεία, τον έχει κάνει αρνητικό σε οτιδήποτε.
Δεν είναι αντιδραστικός, είναι απλά αρνητικός με ευγένεια για ό,τι δεν θέλει να κάνει διότι, όπως πιστεύω εγώ, νιώθει ή έχει νιώσει την απαξίωση, αφού η διάσπαση προσοχής, έχει να κάνει με χαμηλη αυτοεκτίμηση.

Το θέμα είναι τι κάνω τώρα ?

Αξίζει να αναφέρω εδώ, πως γενικοτερα είμαστε μια οικογένεια νέων ανθρώπων, με αγάπη για το παιδί, το ακούμε, μας ακούει, υπάρχει αρμονία στη σχέση μας, και γαλήνη στο σπίτι.
Κυριως όμως, υπάρχει αγάπη.

----------


## sabb

Rain, καλώς όρισες. Για την διάσπαση προσοχής δεν γνώριζα απολύτως τίποτε, το θέμα σου ωστόσο μου κίνησε την περιέργεια και μπήκα στον κόπο να μάθω κάποια πράγματα. 

Είμαι και γω γονιός και συμμερίζομαι την αγωνία σου για το παιδί σου . Εφόσον λες πως υπάρχει αγάπη, κατανόηση και κυρίως γαλήνη στο σπίτι, έχετε τα απαραίτητα εφόδια για να προχωρήσετε μπροστά. Το κείμενο που σου παραθέτω είναι μια πρώτη απάντηση στο ερώτημα σου \"τι κάνω τώρα\"..Θα το βρεις στο www.specialeducation.gr, είναι ένα από τα 3-4 site που άνοιξα για να βρω πληοφορίες για το πρόβλημα σου. Το πιθανότερο είναι να το έχεις ήδη επισκεφθεί το site αυτό, αλλά αν όχι , θα ήταν αρκετά ενδιαφέρον να το κάνεις - Σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη :) 

----Πώς μπορεί να βοηθηθεί ένα παιδί με ADHD από τους γονείς του;

Όταν έχει κανείς να αντιμετωπίσει ένα παιδί με ADHD είναι πιθανό να αισθάνεται αδυναμία, ανασφάλεια, απογοήτευση ή θυμό. Σ\'αυτή την περίπτωση οι γονείς θα πρέπει να είναι γεμάτοι με κατανόηση, υποστήριξη, αυτοπεποίθηση και θετική στάση απέναντι στο παιδί τους.

Το πρώτο βήμα για την υποστήριξη ενός παιδιού με ADHD είναι η αποδοχή του προβλήματός του. Καμία μορφή πίεσης ή τιμωρίας απέναντι στο παιδί δεν θα φέρει θετικά αποτελέσματα. Οι γονείς θα πρέπει να διαμορφώσουν κατανοητική στάση ως προς το, \"τι δεν μπορεί να κάνει το παιδί τους\" και \"τι δεν θέλει να κάνει\" (Holowenko, 1999).

Σε περίπτωση που το παιδί καταβάλλει προσπάθεια, οι γονείς θα πρέπει να το στηρίζουν και να ανταμείβουν την προσπάθειά του. Οι τρόποι ανταμοιβής είναι πολλοί.

Να χρησιμοποιούν λεκτικούς και μη λεκτικούς τρόπους επικοινωνίας. Για παράδειγμα: να επικροτούν την προσπάθειά του, μιλώντας του θετικά, να το φιλούν, να του ρίχνουν βλέμματα επιδοκιμασίας, να το αγκαλιάζουν

Να μην αντιμετωπίζουν θετικά μόνο την πολύ μεγάλη προσπάθεια του παιδιού

Να είναι θετικοί απέναντί του ανεξάρτητα από το βαθμό προσπάθειας του παιδιού. Οι γονείς θα πρέπει να χτίσουν την αυτo-εκτίμηση του παιδιού τους. Ο γονιός είναι ο φύλακας-άγγελος των παιδιών του

Mια άλλη τακτική που μπορεί να βοηθήσει είναι, ορισμένες δραστηριότητες να γίνονται επαναλαμβανόμενες. Για παράδειγμα: το πρωί που σηκωνόμαστε πάμε στην τουαλέτα, πλένουμε τα δόντια μας, μετά πάμε στην κουζίνα πίνουμε το γάλα μας, στην συνέχεια πάμε στο δωμάτιο μας και ντυνόμαστε. Με αυτό τον τρόπο προσπαθούμε να προωθήσουμε ένα πρόγραμμα στο παιδί εφαρμόζοντάς το κάθε μέρα

Επίσης οι γονείς θα πρέπει να δίνουν ξεκάθαρες εντολές στο παιδί. Για παράδειγμα: \"Βάλε τα πόδια σου στο πάτωμα\", ή \"Μην ακουμπάς τα πόδια σου πάνω στο τραπέζι\". Αυτά είναι παροτρύνσεις που το παιδί δεν θα τις αγνοήσει, αρκεί βέβαια αυτές να μην συνοδεύονται από σαρκασμό, ώστε το παιδί να τις εκλαμβάνει ως ένα είδος τιμωρίας.

Οι γονείς θα πρέπει επίσης να έχουν ρεαλιστικές προσδοκίες και να περιμένουν πράγματα από τα παιδιά τους στα οποία, αυτά θα μπορούν να αντεπεξέλθουν. Οι γονείς είναι εκείνοι που θα πρέπει να βάζουν τα πράγματα σε μια σωστή σειρά. Ας μην προσπαθούν να αντιμετωπίσουν ταυτόχρονα πολλές και διαφορετικές μορφές συμπεριφοράς του παιδιού.

Τέλος, διάφοροι θεραπευτές ανά τον κόσμο προτείνουν ως βοήθεια των γονιών προς το παιδί με ADHD, την μέθοδο \"time out\", δηλαδή \"δώστε χρόνο στο παιδί σας\". Αυτή η μέθοδος έχει πολύ θετικές επιπτώσεις σε μικρά παιδιά (Ηolowenko, 1999).

Σε περίπτωση μιας επιθετικής συμπεριφοράς αφήστε το παιδί στο δωμάτιο του για 1-10 λεπτά. Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση είναι να μην υπάρχουν γύρω του παιχνίδια στα οποία θα μπορεί να εκτονώσει την επιθετικότητα του. Μετά από αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα επιβραβεύστε την προσπάθεια του.

Όλοι οι γονείς παιδιών με ADHD θα πρέπει να είναι ήρεμοι και χωρίς στρες. Η βοήθεια από ειδικούς είναι απαραίτητη. Μόνο έτσι, οι γονείς θα μπορούν να ξεπεράσουν τις ενοχές και τον φόβο τους και παράλληλα θα βοηθήσουν τα παιδιά τους.

Πώς μπορεί να βοηθηθεί ένα παιδί με ADHD στο σχολείο;

- Να γνωρίζουν και να κατανοούν την κατάσταση οι εκπαιδευτικοί

- Να υπάρχει οικογενειακή υποστήριξη και παρέμβαση

- Να υπάρχει σχολική παρέμβαση μέσω ειδικών εκπαιδευτικών προγραμμάτων

- Να υπάρχει εκπαιδευτικός προγραμματισμός για την συμπεριφορά των παιδιών μέσα στην τάξη

- Να δημιουργηθούν εξατομικευμένα προγράμματα για κάθε παιδί

- Να υπάρχει παράλληλη φαρμακευτική αγωγή\" (Holowenko, 1999: 33).

Πολλοί ειδικοί υποστηρίζουν ότι για να βοηθηθεί ένα παιδί με ADHD θα πρέπει δύο παράγοντες να λειτουργήσουν θετικά: α) η οργάνωση της τάξης και β) η συμπεριφορά του δασκάλου.

Α) Οργάνωση της τάξης: Το περιβάλλον της τάξης θα πρέπει να είναι ενισχυτικό. Δηλαδή άνετο, ευρύχωρο με καλή οπτική θέση για το παιδί, καθώς και ασφαλές. Το παιδί με ADHD θα πρέπει να βρίσκεται σε κοντινή από τον δάσκαλο θέση, μακριά από παράθυρα, πρίζες κτλ. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το παιδί με ADHD συχνά θέτει σε κίνδυνο τον εαυτό του και τους άλλους, εξαιτίας των αυθόρμητων κινήσεών του.

Β) Η συμπεριφορά του δασκάλου: Καταρχάς, ο δάσκαλος δεν θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιεί οποιασδήποτε μορφής κοροϊδία, κριτική και αρνητική συμπεριφορά απέναντι στο παιδί. Μπορεί να θέσει μια σειρά από προτεραιότητες π.χ. Τι μπορεί και τι δεν μπορεί να κάνει το παιδί. Να του αναθέτει διάφορες αρμοδιότητες ενεργοποιώντας τα κίνητρα του, π.χ. \"Μοίρασε αυτά τα φυλλάδια\". Κατόπιν να επιβραβεύει την προσπάθεια του παιδιού, προκειμένου να αναπτερωθεί το ηθικό του, να έχει μεγαλύτερη αυτο-εκτίμηση και εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό του. Πάντα να δίνονται στο παιδί σαφείς και σύντομες οδηγίες, οι οποίες θα είναι κατανοητές. Να υπάρχει οπωσδήποτε συνεργασία και τακτικές συναντήσεις ανάμεσα στους δασκάλους και στους γονείς του παιδιού.

Επίσης χρησιμοποιούνται άλλες δύο προσεγγίσεις για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα απέναντι στο παιδί με ADHD.

Η μια είναι η χρησιμοποίηση ακουστικών, προκειμένου να μην αποσπάται η προσοχή του παιδιού από εξωγενείς θορύβους.

Η δεύτερη προσέγγιση είναι το \"Circle Time\". Με αυτή την μέθοδο καλυτερεύουν οι κοινωνικές δεξιότητες και η συμπεριφορά του παιδιού. Με αυτό τον τρόπο βγαίνει από την φάση του προϊστορικού κυνηγού (που λειτουργεί ατομικά) και αισθάνεται μέρος του όλου λειτουργώντας πια ομαδικά. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρουμε μερικά παραδείγματα για αυτή την μέθοδο, όπως, ότι, εάν δεν θέλει το παιδί να απαντήσει, λέει \"πέρνα\", τα παιδιά θα πρέπει να ακούνε όταν κάποιος μιλάει, χωρίς να τον διακόπτουν ή να τον κοροϊδεύουν. Όλα τα παραπάνω αποτελούν ένα είδος συμβολαίου μεταξύ των παιδιών με ADHD και των δασκάλων τους. Φυσικά αυτή η μέθοδος δεν χρησιμοποιείται μόνο στην περίπτωση παιδιών με ADHD αλλά και με όλα τα παιδιά ενός κανονικού σχολείου. ----

----------


## evath

Πολύ σωστά αυτά που αναφέρεις sabb μόνο που η διάσπαση προσοχής (ADD) διαφοροποιείται απο τη διαταραχή διάσπασης προσοχής και υπερκινητικότητας (ADHD) η οποία χαρακτηρίζεται επιπλέον απο παρορμητικότητα, ακαθισία κ.α. 
Παρ’ όλα αυτά όσα έγραψες είναι απολύτως σωστά. Απλά πιστεύω πως πρέπει να γίνει μια διάκριση μεταξύ των δύο λόγω του ότι η ADHD είναι πιο σοβαρή περίπτωση απο την ADD. Η τελευταία όπως λέει το όνομα της χαρακτηρίζεται μόνο απο τη διάσπαση προσοχής και έτσι κάποια σημεία της ιδιαίτερης αντιμετώπισης που αφορά τα υπερκινητικά παιδιά δεν επεκτείνονται στην αντιμετώπιση ενός εφήβου με διάσπαση προσοχής.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by evath_
> Πολύ σωστά αυτά που αναφέρεις sabb μόνο που η διάσπαση προσοχής (ADD) διαφοροποιείται απο τη διαταραχή διάσπασης προσοχής και υπερκινητικότητας (ADHD) η οποία χαρακτηρίζεται επιπλέον απο παρορμητικότητα, ακαθισία κ.α. 
> Παρ’ όλα αυτά όσα έγραψες είναι απολύτως σωστά. Απλά πιστεύω πως πρέπει να γίνει μια διάκριση μεταξύ των δύο λόγω του ότι η ADHD είναι πιο σοβαρή περίπτωση απο την ADD. Η τελευταία όπως λέει το όνομα της χαρακτηρίζεται μόνο απο τη διάσπαση προσοχής και έτσι κάποια σημεία της ιδιαίτερης αντιμετώπισης που αφορά τα υπερκινητικά παιδιά δεν επεκτείνονται στην αντιμετώπιση ενός εφήβου με διάσπαση προσοχής.


Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου, το θέμα είναι πως δεν είναι δικές μου απόψεις που πηγάζουν από επιστημονική παιδεία, άλλωστε ευθύς εξ αρχής ανέφερα πως δεν γνώριζα τίποτε για το πρόβλημα της διάσπασης προσοχής που απασχολεί το παιδί. Το κείμενο αυτό είναι απλά ένα κείμενο που παρέθεσα από το specialeducation.gr, στο οποίο πράγματι προσδιορίζεται η διαφορά μεταξύ ADD και ADHD. Νομίζω πάντως, πως όσα αναφέρονται στο κείμενο αυτό, θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμεύσουν ούτως ή άλλως στη θεματοθέτρια ... :)

----------


## evath

Ναι εννοείται..Είναι πολύ χρήσιμα όσα αναφέρεις. Εξάλλου είναι παραπλήσιες διαταραχές. Απλά πιστεύω πως έπρεπε να διευκρινιστεί οτι οι διαταραχές διαφέρουν εν μέρει..

----------


## Rain

Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ θερμά για τις απαντήσεις σας, το θέμα περάν των όσων αναφέρετε είναι πως στη δική μου περίπτωση, δεν καταβάλεται από μέρος του παιδιού καμιά προσπάθεια για να κάνει κάτι.
Κάποιος, πρόχειρα, θα το ονόμαζε τεμπελιά, δεν είναι όμως, έχει να κάνει με τη διάσπαση προσοχής που έχει δημιουργήσει στην περίπτωσή του μεγάλα κενά.
Από την άλλη, η ενασχόλησή του με τους υπολογιστές, ο τρόπος που δημουργεί δικά του προγράμματα, το χιούμορ του που είναι ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό, μου δείχνουν ένα πλάσμα με εξυπνάδα που την διοχευτεύει μάλλον σε λάθος ασχολίες.
Φυσικά, ως μητέρα μόνο αντικειμενική δεν μπορώ να είμαι....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Rain_
> Ο γιος μου, ετών 16 σήμερα, μου είπαν μετά από ενδελεχής έρευνες ό,τι παρουσιάζει διάσπαση προσοχής.
> 
> Ολο αυτό το πακέτο, σήμερα πια, στην εφηβεία, τον έχει κάνει αρνητικό σε οτιδήποτε.
> Δεν είναι αντιδραστικός, είναι απλά αρνητικός με ευγένεια για ό,τι δεν θέλει να κάνει διότι, όπως πιστεύω εγώ, νιώθει ή έχει νιώσει την απαξίωση, αφού η διάσπαση προσοχής, έχει να κάνει με χαμηλη αυτοεκτίμηση.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι τι κάνω τώρα ?
> 
> Αξίζει να αναφέρω εδώ, πως γενικοτερα είμαστε μια οικογένεια νέων ανθρώπων, με αγάπη για το παιδί, το ακούμε, μας ακούει, υπάρχει αρμονία στη σχέση μας, και γαλήνη στο σπίτι.
> Κυριως όμως, υπάρχει αγάπη.


εδω βαζω ερωτηματικο?
\"αφού η διάσπαση προσοχής, έχει να κάνει με χαμηλη αυτοεκτίμηση.\" 
μηπως αν το αντεστρεφες θα σου δινε καλυτερη εικονα της πραγματικοτητας του παιδιου σου?
μηπως η χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση οφειλεται στο οτι οταν βαριεται δεν συγκεντρωνεται?
Να σου θυμησω ποσες φορες εσυ , εγω , ολοι μας ισως ,θα θελαμε να ειμασταν στην αυλη αντι να κυνηγάμε μια βαθμολογια ?
θρησκευτικα ,μαθηματικα , λογικη , οι περισσοτεροι , 
για τα περισσοτερα κοριτσια η φυσικη και η χημεια , για τα περισσοτερα αγορια φιλολογια κλπ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## πανος12345

τι θελει να γινει αυριο στην ζωη του? 
αυτο μονο θα του θύμιζα και οτι οσο μεγαλυτερη προσοχη δειξει σε αυτα που του ζητανε για να τον αφησουν να το κανει , τοσο πιο ευκολα θα πετυχει τον στοχο του... 
κανεις δεν μπορει να δειξει την ιδια προσοχη σε ολα ....
προτεριαοτητες βαζουμε ολοι για να φτασουμε στους στοχους μας ...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Rain_
> Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ θερμά για τις απαντήσεις σας, το θέμα περάν των όσων αναφέρετε είναι πως στη δική μου περίπτωση, δεν καταβάλεται από μέρος του παιδιού καμιά προσπάθεια για να κάνει κάτι.
> Κάποιος, πρόχειρα, θα το ονόμαζε τεμπελιά, δεν είναι όμως, έχει να κάνει με τη διάσπαση προσοχής που έχει δημιουργήσει στην περίπτωσή του μεγάλα κενά.
> Από την άλλη, η ενασχόλησή του με τους υπολογιστές, ο τρόπος που δημουργεί δικά του προγράμματα, το χιούμορ του που είναι ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό, μου δείχνουν ένα πλάσμα με εξυπνάδα που την διοχευτεύει μάλλον σε λάθος ασχολίες.
> Φυσικά, ως μητέρα μόνο αντικειμενική δεν μπορώ να είμαι....


αν χρησιμοποιει δικα του προγραμματα δεν χρειαστηκε προσοχη για να μαθει να τα φτιαχνει?
ασχημο τοχεις αυριο να το κανει σαν επαγγελμα?

----------

